# Large markets



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

Can anyone advise me where I can find a large market that sells more than fruit and vegetables. Don't mind travelling up to 50 km from Pedreiras, Porto do Mos. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

Patais every Sunday morning... just follow the cars!


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

vanrouge said:


> Patais every Sunday morning... just follow the cars!


Thank you, I will try that this week


----------

